# Record 10v brake calipers: butcher front dual pivot to work on rear?



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Having looked at the Campagnolo spares catalogues, I'm fairly sure this is possible. 

I plan to take a caliper main pivot shaft/axle (excuse the poor terminology) from a Centaur rear brake (part number BR-VL016) and fit to a Record 10v front dual pivot caliper so as can be used on the rear. 

If this isn't the right axle to use is there another from a different calipers from the same era?

I know that Record dual pivot front and rear calipers were available during the 8v Ergo Power era but didnt realise they were made in F & R configuration during the 10v era (I've just purchased a set of NOS silver 10v Record dual pivot calipers from eBay and wonder if it's possible to make up a another set from other Campag calipers I have in stock?


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

What frameset is this going in. Many frames you can just swap the Campag designated "front" and "rear" and they'll plug in fine...although it depends on how thick your rear-fork brake-bridge is.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Did someone say 'Butcher'?


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

No. The front calipers axle will be too long as is going on a nineties Merckx MXL


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Why do you want to do this butchery? Stock callipers are perfectly fine.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

I purchased a set of silver dual pivot Record calipers last summer and having now used them, prefer the feel compared to the single pivot caliper it replaced. Would like the same set up on my other Mx leader.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

I installed a 1996 Athena rear center bolt in a 2000-2006 Record Titanium "front" dual-pivot brake because I remain undecided about how much I like the "differential" single-pivot rear.

As far as I can tell the center bolts are the same although the assemblies differ in other details - titanium nuts, set screws on the lock nuts next to the caliper arm, etc.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Many thanks for the input. I was fairly sure it would work


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

bolo yeung said:


> Many thanks for the input. I was fairly sure it would work


Any luck with this working? I'm switching to a new direct mount fork and front brake so I was thinking of taking my old front 2005 record caliper and moving it to the rear by using the shorter bolt from the rear single pivot on the front. DId that work well for you?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

dayshay said:


> Any luck with this working? I'm switching to a new direct mount fork and front brake so I was thinking of taking my old front 2005 record caliper and moving it to the rear by using the shorter bolt from the rear single pivot on the front. DId that work well for you?


The single pivots have different mounting hardware than the dual pivots.


----------

